# 5D Mark III Tips, Tricks & Settings



## Otter (Jun 26, 2012)

I just wanted to start a thread for those who have any questions or comments on settings that they really like on the 5D Mark III. I have seen the odd post on AF settings but that's about it. 

Myself personally, I shoot mostly portraits, so I'm just using the 15 point set up with the base focus point and I am pretty happy with that set up. The camera is pretty new so I haven't had a ton of time to experiment try out everything in the menu. I did have limited to success with HDR modes.

I have heard of people reprogramming the depth-of-field button on the front of the camera to different functions, which I am definitely curious about.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah

setting the DoF preview button to toggle AI servo is super sweet

Keep in camera noise reduction low or off
make sure lighlight tone priority is off, 
turn off all in camera corrections


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 26, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Yeah
> 
> setting the DoF preview button to toggle AI servo is super sweet
> 
> ...



You forgot that if you do that, make sure to shoot in RAW ;D


----------



## Otter (Jun 26, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Yeah
> 
> setting the DoF preview button to toggle AI servo is super sweet
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips!
Cool, I will turn off the reduction and tone priority(not sure what that is?) and see how that works out.

Can you set the DOF button to any other funtions?

I only shoot in RAW anyhow, so that should be ok. I like to have as much control and detail as possible when editing.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 26, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah
> ...



lol ok I thought that was a given


----------



## rlarsen (Jun 26, 2012)

I really like being able to program a home setting for auto focus. With a tap to the joy stick, auto focus on my camera goes to the center sensor. The problem is, it alternates to the previous AF setting with a second tap.
Is there a way to program AF to only go to the home position every time the joy stick is pressed ?


----------



## kevl (Jun 28, 2012)

Is it possible to get it to meter using the selected AF point instead of the center of the frame?


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 28, 2012)

kevl said:


> Is it possible to get it to meter using the selected AF point instead of the center of the frame?


Nope unfortunately not thats the realms of 1D bodies only


----------



## sturdiva (Dec 3, 2012)

I've just upgraded from a 550d to the 5d3, and had a question about changing the ISO setting. When using the ISO button on the top of the camera is there any way to see the meter at the same time you are changing the ISO? I'm used to being able to hit the ISO button, and then walk the ISO around to zero out my meter. Is there something I'm missing, or is this just not a typical scenario for people?


----------



## SteenerMe (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes Sturdiva, just set the Set button to adjust iso. Then just hold it down and scroll the top wheel. Simple and awesome.


----------



## killswitch (Dec 3, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Yeah
> 
> setting the DoF preview button to toggle AI servo is super sweet
> 
> ...



I keep all those off except in camera corrections. Curious as to why? Is is because you get better control over it in LR?


----------



## tron (Dec 3, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> kevl said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to get it to meter using the selected AF point instead of the center of the frame?
> ...


You can use evaluation metering so as to take into account the focusing point and weight it more. But YES, it will NOT be exactly the same. You do have to use 1D series for what you want.


----------



## K-amps (Dec 3, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> kevl said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to get it to meter using the selected AF point instead of the center of the frame?
> ...



Possible, yes with some anomalies (RGB metering sites may not 100% align with the AF points for the 5Diii), but probable.... no.


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 3, 2012)

DOF preview to toggle AI SERVO/ONE SHOT. Also changing the magnify button to "SET."


----------



## bchernicoff (Dec 3, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> kevl said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to get it to meter using the selected AF point instead of the center of the frame?
> ...



I know it's not supposed to be able to do that, but sometimes it does. For instance while sitting in a dark room and shooting down a well-lit hallway, it meters down the hall way with center AF point, but meters for the room when using the right-most AF point (on wall of dark room).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 3, 2012)

bchernicoff said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > kevl said:
> ...



Yes, but that's evaluative metering weighting the exposure toward the selected AF point. It's not the same as spot metering. Does it give similar results in some situations? Yes...but then, a stopped analog clock shows the right time twice per day.


----------



## bchernicoff (Dec 3, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> bchernicoff said:
> 
> 
> > I know it's not supposed to be able to do that, but sometimes it does. For instance while sitting in a dark room and shooting down a well-lit hallway, it meters down the hall way with center AF point, but meters for the room when using the right-most AF point (on wall of dark room).
> ...



Ah, that's the key difference I was missing. So, it will bias the weighted measurement, but not perform a spot metering. Makes perfect since.


----------

